# Weber kettle work table



## hotpit

Who has made a custom work table for a weber kettle ???  I've seen lots of ideas for green egg, but I want to build one for a weberR


----------



## bama bbq

Here's a few: http://virtualweberbullet.com/worktable.html


----------



## kettle man

Bama,

Did you make your work table?


----------



## linguica

hotpit said:


> Who has made a custom work table for a weber kettle ??? I've seen lots of ideas for green egg, but I want to build one for a weberR


I made one about 20 year ago and it's still in use. Just give it a coat of glossy white latex every two years. It's made from a rectangle of 3/4 ACX plywood about 3 in wider than the od of the kettle. Then cut an arc in it. Use the Weber lid to draw it. Two 1\2 in x 5 in pieces of  sheet metal are bent to make a couple of hooks to hang on the side of the kettle base and fastened to the underside of the table. 1X2 firring strips make the edge molding for the table top. Two pieces of 1 1\2 schedule 40 PVC pipe makes the legs. Four PVC end caps are needed, one for each end of the pipe. Drill and fasten one of the end caps to the bottom of the two far corners of the table. You may have to grind a flat spot on the end caps.Insert the legs. No need to glue anything. Cut PVC pipe so that the table angles downwards towards the kettle slightly, That's it.

God bless auto correct spellin


----------



## hotpit

see, I'm thinking something along these lines, any one on here made on before???













kettletable2.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Dec 13, 2012


















kettle table1.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Dec 13, 2012


----------



## smoking b

They look pretty simple to build - are you trying to find plans you can follow?


----------



## bama bbq

Kettle Man said:


> Bama,
> 
> Did you make your work table?


This is the table I build.  Pretty simplistic design: 













IMG00113-20121117-1509.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Dec 13, 2012


----------



## hotpit

I'm just looking for ideas...


----------



## btg8r

image.jpg



__ btg8r
__ Dec 29, 2013





Here's one that I built this weekend. It needs a few tweaks, but I'm gonna use it awhile before I make any changes.


----------



## bountyhunter

How close is the wood to the grill? Is there an issue with the wood getting too hot?


BTG8R said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ btg8r
> __ Dec 29, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one that I built this weekend. It needs a few tweaks, but I'm gonna use it awhile before I make any changes.


----------



## btg8r

The grill is suspended from the table with angle brackets, so it's within 1" at 4 places. I haven't noticed any issue with the heat yet, and I've cooked steaks at a high temp several times now. If it becomes an issue, I may need to adjust a little.


----------



## tribalfreak12

0709162315.jpg



__ tribalfreak12
__ Jul 10, 2016





 Here is a picture of one I built last night....going to slow cook a pork butt roast on it today. Legs rusted out of my kettle grill and I can't go without my grill so I built a table. Took me about 4 hours total....with sanding and staining.


----------



## rhaugle

tribalfreak12 said:


> 0709162315.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tribalfreak12
> __ Jul 10, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of one I built last night....going to slow cook a pork butt roast on it today. Legs rusted out of my kettle grill and I can't go without my grill so I built a table. Took me about 4 hours total....with sanding and staining.


how did you support the grill? I'm nervous of the wood burning where it touches the grill, if its just dropped in the hole.


----------



## rhaugle

BTG8R said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ btg8r
> __ Dec 29, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one that I built this weekend. It needs a few tweaks, but I'm gonna use it awhile before I make any changes.


can you get some pic of how you suspended the grill? I'm also worried about it burning the wood.


----------



## tribalfreak12

Rhaugle said:


> how did you support the grill? I'm nervous of the wood burning where it touches the grill, if its just dropped in the hole.


 I just cut the hole about 3/8 of an inch smaller than the grill top and shoved it in the hole. The top of the grill sits about 2 inches above the surface of the table top. Cooked a pork shoulder roast yesterday for almost 8 hours and it didn't burn the wood. I even felt underneath where I have the 2x4's and they were no hotter than the table top sitting in the sun. No need to worry about the wood burning in my opinion. I was worried about it too...but if I can cook on It for 8 hours and still touch the wood all the way around it...then you'll be fine.


----------



## tribalfreak12

0710161107.jpg



__ tribalfreak12
__ Jul 11, 2016


----------



## tribalfreak12

0710161744.jpg



__ tribalfreak12
__ Jul 11, 2016


----------



## tribalfreak12

Still have some work to do...put hooks up on the side for Cooking utensils and a rag. A bottle opener on the front. Also going to put a bottom shelf on and maybe construct a cabinet underneath on the right side with a couple cabinet doors so the grill can still get air and I can have a galvanized pail under the grill to catch ashes.


----------

